# What would you Bid for your area



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello, Guys its been a long spring & summer I'm ready for fall & winter. Hopefully, everyone is starting to get those plowing request in. I've added another truck to the arsenal plow and spreader go on next month went with a 17 CCSB 6.7 F350 gonna fit it with a 9.2 DXT with wings.

Anyway, what would you bid this property at for your area? 33k SQFT 1in trigger no salt no sidewalks per push pricing. Here is where I come in at. What're your thoughts. Thanks

1-2.99= 185
3-4.99= 249
5-6.99= 336.41
7-9.99= 454.15
10+ = 300HRLY


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

As you know different areas can have significantly different prices so hard to go off that.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wayyyyyyyy cheap for the dirty jerz


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> As you know different areas can have significantly different prices so hard to go off that.


Yep. That's why im looking for your area pricing. My pricing is for my area and my numbers. I gave you all the info you need to bid this job for your area. Thanks


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

iceyman said:


> Wayyyyyyyy cheap for the dirty jerz


Thanks for input


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> Yep. That's why im looking for your area pricing. My pricing is for my area and my numbers. I gave you all the info you need to bid this job for your area. Thanks


Ok..I wasn't sure what you were asking.
On that note, I'd LOVE to get those rates here!


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> Ok..I wasn't sure what you were asking.
> On that note, I'd LOVE to get those rates here!


Yea thats what i curious about. You just nailed it the first 2 posts one person can do better and you are lower. It's always crazy to see what others can get. I shoot for 125HR a truck and 40HR per shoveler in my area


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

$300/hr for a pick up. They won’t go for it. Remember just because your new doesn’t mean the customer is. Loaders are $150-250 

The rest seems good.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> Thanks for input


For example this lot we get 150$ to plow 125$ to salt for 1-3" sidewalks inluded


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Wayyyyyyyy cheap for the dirty jerz


$250.00 here to start for that, then go up from there?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> $300/hr for a pick up. They won't go for it. Remember just because your new doesn't mean the customer is. Loaders are $150-250
> 
> The rest seems good.


At 10+ I would have 2 trucks on-site 150hr per truck. I havent had a problem yet because of the HRLY rate. I used it for all bids last year. I do see how it might be confusing I think I will just remove the HRLY rate and step the price up again. We don't get storms above 10in very often.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Gotcha. This season I changed over to hourly over 6” if I could only needing to provide 1-3 and 3-6 pricing, although some are 10” or more hourly per their requirements. 

This seems easier as we work and move differently during bigger or longer storms.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> Hello, Guys its been a long spring & summer I'm ready for fall & winter. Hopefully, everyone is starting to get those plowing request in. I've added another truck to the arsenal plow and spreader go on next month went with a 17 CCSB 6.7 F350 gonna fit it with a 9.2 DXT with wings.
> 
> Anyway, what would you bid this property at for your area? 33k SQFT 1in trigger no salt no sidewalks per push pricing. Here is where I come in at. What're your thoughts. Thanks
> 
> ...


Had a church which was 1acre that was rectangular and no curbs / light pole with 100' of walk and I spread aboot 20-30# of ice melt deoending on conditions.
1-4" I got $185 and every 4" increment was 60% more than the base rate.
Up to 4" would take aboot 20min to plow with a 8.2V with wings.


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

We don't generally take on clients that won't accept salt. It would be a last priority client we would plow at the end of the storm.
1-2" = $215.00
3-4" = $290.00
5-6" = $395.00
6"+ = $285/hour


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks, Guys Contract won.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> Thanks, Guys Contract won.


For what you had in the 1st post of the thread?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> For what you had in the 1st post of the thread?


I got beat to the line again.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> For what you had in the 1st post of the thread?


Yes


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I got beat to the line again.


Ewe are a few years older and into the 60's...…..:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> Yes


NiceThumbs Up


----------

